# Scenes from my moving sale this weekend - July 31 & Aug 1, 2021



## debodun (Jul 31, 2021)

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/moving-sale-july-31-aug-1-2021.638/

Didn't sell ANY cloth, fabric or upholstered items. There are some beautiful hand-knit comforters, pillow shams and blankets.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/moving-sale-july-31-aug-1-2021.638/
> 
> Didn't sell ANY cloth, fabric or upholstered items. There are some beautiful hand-knit comforters, pillow shams and blankets.


Did you sell all the boxes.. jugs and Dishes ? .. you're working really hard now Deb, ..super job...thus far!!


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2021)

Just one crate and a couple of jugs. No dishes. I had a few complaints that my prices were high for moving sale. I did sell some vintage cookie jars.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 31, 2021)

Deb, It amazes me to see all of the hard work that you put into your sales!!!


----------



## bingo (Jul 31, 2021)

you have a beautiful  layout and i  hope the weather is good


----------



## Jules (Jul 31, 2021)

You sure have a lot of items.  You were well organized.  Glad a few sold.  

Sometimes you can have too much stuff and people don’t ‘see’ stuff.  

I’d put a free sign on that TV.  No one buys those anymore and you sure don’t want to pay to move it.  Does it work?


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2021)

As far as I know it does. I have 4 CRT TVs. I do have them for free, but nobody even looks at them.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 31, 2021)

I often wonder if everyone in the north east had that picture. We did, and I know of at least 7 others that did.   Cool.


----------



## Knight (Jul 31, 2021)

\

With the exception of electronics saw most of this stuff on an old Canadian series Murdock Mysteries.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

I am SO SICK of this sale. It started raining about a quarter-past 1 pm and had to rush to get the water sensitive items up onto the porch. As soon as I was done, the sun came out. I am being meteorologically tortured.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 1, 2021)

Are you planning on doing outdoor sales at your New Home?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

Maybe after I'm settled in for a while. No stairs from the driveway into the garage.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks like that shower was just a precursor. A line of heavy rain is approaching, not I'll have to go out and put tarps over the tables on the porch. If there's wind with the rain, it can blow in and make everything wet. I'm where the red dot is above Albany.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 1, 2021)

I absolutely LOVE yard sales - the addiction is why I've managed to accumulate way too much stuff.  Just how many mixing bowls does one need,,,?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

How come people that LOVE yard sales always live thousands of miles away from me?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> How come people that LOVE yard sales always live thousands of mile away from me?



I was drooling while viewing your album...

I recently moved from St Petersburg.  In Florida you have yard sales 52 weeks a year.  I sure am missing that.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

I couldn't do it that much. My back is killing me now. I must have twisted something setting up the sale.


----------



## Lee (Aug 1, 2021)

Deb, it must be hard to part with some of that stuff. I love that lamp in the bedroom with the blue base, maybe you should hang on to that. Sometimes when we move and get rid of stuff we regret it later, I know I did.

Those cookie jars are awesome!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 1, 2021)

*OK, I am oddly drawn to that squirrel on the the pine cone. Is it a cookie jar?  Knowing me, if I were thee, I'd buy it.*


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes, the squirrel on the pine cone cookie jar is a Metlox product.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2021)

It is so cute.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

I still have these cookie jars that I am keeping for now:


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

The red one with the floral motif is the one I remember from my childhood.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

I *didn't* sell these cookie jars:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2021)

I like the Lefton's Miss Priss cookie jar.  Lefton made or had made for them a variety of kitchen items in the Miss Priss pattern from the mid-60s to the mid-70s.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

I rescued that from my maternal grandmother's estate.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

A lot of people that came in remarked what a lovely home I had and that it would sell fast, but they only saw part of it - not the kitchen with the ceiling knocked out, the standing water in the cellar or the iron & mineral encrusted toilet bowl. It may give a nice first impression walking through the
 front door:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> A lot of people that came in remarked what a lovely home I had and that it would sell fast, but they only saw part of it - not the kitchen with the ceiling knocked out, the standing water in the cellar or the iron & mineral encrusted toilet bowl. It may give a nice first impression walking through the
> front door:
> View attachment 176589


_“Will you walk into my parlour?” said the Spider to the Fly,
“‘Tis the prettiest little parlour that ever you did spy;
The way into my parlour is up a winding stair,
And I have many curious things to shew when you are there.” _

Don't worry, it will sell.


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> It may give a nice first impression walking through the
> front door:


That’s good.  If they start with a positive feeling they might be willing to deal with the rough things.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

What worries me is there's a house for sale a few hundred feet from mine that's been on the market quite a while. I looked at it last winter and there were 3 things that made me walk away. 
1) no hand rail on the stairs to the basement. 
2) it had an attached garage, but no direct access from the house. I would have to exit the side door and walk half way around the house to get to the garage. What good is having an attached garage if you can get into it from inside the house?
3) a bucket in the cellar under the water intake pipe full of water.

https://www.zillow.com/homes/587-Hudson-Ave-Stillwater,-NY-12170_rb/32453705_zpid/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 1, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like the Lefton's Miss Priss cookie jar.  Lefton made or had made for them a variety of kitchen items in the Miss Priss pattern from the mid-60s to the mid-70s.


This is my favorite, I’d buy it


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 1, 2021)

I am so excited that you are moving.  Grats again.  I will be happy with you in a safer non toxic place; and a nice clean no whole in the ceiling kitchen .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> What worries me is there's a house for sale a few hundred feet from mine that's been on the market quite a while. I looked at it last winter and there were 3 things that made me walk away.
> 1) no hand rail on the stairs to the basement.
> 2) it had an attached garage, but no direct access from the house. I would have to exit the side door and walk half way around the house to get to the garage. What good is having an attached garage if you can get into it from inside the house?
> 3) a bucket in the cellar under the water intake pipe full of water.
> ...


I remember that house!

IMO that house and your house will attract two very different buyers.

Your house will bring what the market will pay and not a penny more.  

I would rather sell it at a slight discount to the market instead of holding it through a winter heating season unoccupied.  

The faster it sells the faster you will be able to restore your savings/investments and reduce your worries.

Good luck, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

And guess what - earlier today, before I had to pack it in because of rain, a man and his son stopped. He casually asked where I was moving. I said just 2 miles north and named the street. He said he lived on that street. Then I mentioned the name of the seller and he said he lived right across from there. Looks like I've met some of my neighbors already.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2021)

One man that stopped on Saturday said everything I had was "crap", I asked him why he felt he had to be so insulting. He replied that I shouldn't take it personally because to him everything was crap. He bought a yellow stoneware bowl. Guess that wasn't too crappy for him. Maybe he should have bought my chamber pot.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2021)

@debodun , have you ever seen these glass bluebirds?   They are so cute; saw them in FB.


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2021)

I have two:


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2021)

I dropped a pallet on my big toe hurrying to pick up when it started raining. Methinks I'll recover.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 2, 2021)

Nice  foot Deb.
I had a black & blue  spot on the big  knuckle  down from your injury.

Hubby happened to see it, remarked how swollen it was.
Explained that  it was a bunion makes it  look large.

I think  chunk of wood fell on it when I helping him load  firewood.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> I dropped a pallet on my big toe hurrying to pick up when it started raining. Methinks I'll recover.
> 
> View attachment 176695


Keep an eye on it!

I'm more than a little bit paranoid about small injuries to my feet now that I have diabetes.


----------



## Lee (Aug 2, 2021)

Aunt Bea, did Lefton also make small planters and teacups in that cat pattern. I seem to recall my grandmother having those.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2021)

Lee said:


> Aunt Bea, did Lefton also make small planters and teacups in that cat pattern. I seem to recall my grandmother having those.


I’m not sure about planters but they made mugs, teapots, creamer & sugar, spoon rests, tea bag holders, eggcups, ...

Much of it is available on eBay, Etsy, Bonanza, etc...


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 3, 2021)

Have you ever seen anything like this, @debodun


----------



## cdestroyer (Aug 4, 2021)

i offered to buy your vcr tapes if i knew the names but you say you wont ship.. doesnt make sense to me?


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2021)

You also asked for the titles. There are just so many,  I just don't have the patience right now to sort through the all of them.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Have you ever seen anything like this, @debodun
> View attachment 176906


Cute.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2021)

I had a big pile of flower pots out at my sale. The only person that showed any interest was a teenage boy. I suppose a teenage boy could be interested in gardening.



When he asked how much I told him they were free. He acted incredulous and kept asking, "Are they really free?" After about 5 times doing that,  I said if he really wanted to pay, then fifty cents. They he responded, "You said they were free!"

How can you deal with that?


----------



## Remy (Aug 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> One man that stopped on Saturday said everything I had was "crap", I asked him why he felt he had to be so insulting. He replied that I shouldn't take it personally because to him everything was crap. He bought a yellow stoneware bowl. Guess that wasn't too crappy for him. Maybe he should have bought my chamber pot.
> 
> View attachment 176598


What's wrong with some people. Some can't shut up I guess. Your items looked far from crap. It looked like a nice sale.

Some are just unethical. I still remember the two sisters on Antiques Roadshow with the Tiffany lamp that had been their mother's. A dealer said it wasn't Tiffany but wanted to buy it. Sure he did. Crook. The expert confirmed it was Tiffany. The young ladies were in tears.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2021)

I got a nibble on my LP vinyl records. The guy wanted a complete list with all the track titles on each record. Is he for real? I have like 1000 records and I 'd go to a lot of trouble and than he probably wouldn't buy them.


----------

